# Solved: Belkin Router with DNS issues



## HaydenHaddock (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I am having problems with my Belkin ADSL router. I can connect without a problem to the router with both my laptop, my mum's laptop and my dad's laptop. All three tell me that they have an Internet connection, as does the router. However, all three machines say that they cannot resolve DNS addresses. I have also tried pinging www.google.co.uk with the following effect (where 64.233.183.99 is Google's IP address):

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Hayden>ping www.google.co.uk
Ping request could not find host www.google.co.uk. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\Hayden>ping 64.233.183.99

Pinging 64.233.183.99 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 64.233.183.99: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=244
Reply from 64.233.183.99: bytes=32 time=42ms TTL=244
Reply from 64.233.183.99: bytes=32 time=41ms TTL=244
Reply from 64.233.183.99: bytes=32 time=43ms TTL=244

Ping statistics for 64.233.183.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 41ms, Maximum = 43ms, Average = 41ms

I am currently online by entering a DNS directly (which I have copied from the router's setting page) into the Network Properties window, and I can now get online without any problems however, I use my laptop on more than one network, so entering the DNS address every time is a pain. I suspect that there is a problem with the router passing on the IP address of the DNS server. Any suggestions as to how I might get this working again?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> I suspect that there is a problem with the router passing on the IP address of the DNS server. Any suggestions as to how I might get this working again?


I think that you are correct about the problem, and you have found the solution.

You could try a resetting the router to factory default settings and reconfigure it. Sometimes that extends the life of a router.

You shouldn't have to enter the DNS server address more than once. Or, if you're just concerned about using your ISP's DNS server on other networks you could use OpenDNS  (only step 1 is needed) instead.


----------



## HaydenHaddock (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you very much TerryNet.


> Sometimes that extends the life of a router


Are you suggesting that my router is dead? While I realize that they only have a certain life-span, I would have thought it would have lasted a little longer, It is only about two years old! 

Thanks for the advice about open DNS, I will give it a try.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Point well taken. But, in my defense, a reset to factory defaults may fix any number of faults, thereby "extending the life" of even a brand new router. 

My opinion--no data to back it up--is that a wireless router that is plugged in 24/7 will last on average from 2 to 4 years.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

TerryNet said:


> My opinion--no data to back it up--is that a wireless router that is plugged in 24/7 will last on average from 2 to 4 years.


 Hmm, I've had my router for just over 3 years, I guess, then, possibly it may not have too much longer.


----------



## HaydenHaddock (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you very much TerryNet


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome, HaydenHaddock!  Always glad to help somebody who identifies for himself the cause and solution for a problem!


----------

